# Best fishing line?



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

For general fishing, surf and bay, what type of line should I be looking for for distance? I am using 40lb penn, but I think thinking that is the wrong line for Casting. 

I thought perhaps 20lbs because I am a beginner. Any type of brand is favored for casting distance? I use a regular spinning reel, with usually 3oz or below weights from shore or bay. Fluke flounder, and I hope one day stiper.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can point me in the right direction...


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

try tight line from BPS and yes 20lb is the way to go. Heaver line less distance. Use a shock leader for anything over 2 oz when casting


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Dang only 2 replies. You will or should get 25 or more. For an all around Give Berkley Big Game a try. Easy on the wallet and very reliable. as said 15 to 20# should do great.:fishing::beer:


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with seajay on the Berkley Big game.

ROn


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

stren, berkley, ande, momoi all good mono then if your really looking for distance try braid but be ready to change line often and wear gloves when throwing that stuff as it will cut you.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

mud said:


> try braid but be ready to change line often .


why is this?... I've got some PP that's close to 20 years old and although faded out is still good... that's on a reel that never seen salt though... got PP on a couple conventionals and spinners and it's 5 years plus... no problems yet...


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I think its the salt with making braid brittle or atleast thats my experience.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

BPS tightline or Berkeley Big Game would be my top 2 choices.

20# is just about perfect for the surf.

Evan


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

mud said:


> I think its the salt with making braid brittle or atleast thats my experience.


may well be... I always try to wash it down good after fishing to preclude this sort of thing...


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

suffix.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Been using the same 30# PP on my reels for 4 yrs, no problems. I also rinse everything with fresh water when I'm done. Sling further than mono, IMO.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I looked at Berkey website and saw 

• Fireline® Tracer Braid 
• Fireline® Braid 
• Berkley® FireLine® 
• Berkley Big Game® Braid 
• Berkley Big Game® Hollow Braid 
• Berkley® Gorilla™ Tough 

also found


• Berkley® Trilene® Big Game™ 
• Berkley® Trilene® Big Game™ IGFA 
• Berkley® Trilene® Big Game™ Leader 


I recall someone recommending fireline. What is the difference between that one, and the Big Game?

I will buy some Berkley big game as you guys suggest, just need to know which one?


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

also, what is PP stand for?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

parkstreet1234 said:


> also, what is PP stand for?


Power Pro


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

PP usually denotes Power Pro (i could be wrong)

i love Suffix Tritanium. the Tritanium model has been phased out but was replaced with Tritanium Plus... 

also no problems with Yozuri Hybrid... 

the way i see it... there is no right or wrong... you just have to try a few here and there and see what works.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Someone said that braid could cut your hands, I am just new to distance casting, should I avoid braid? Sorry for all the questions.

Is there a big Game without the Braid?


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Use mono or a co-polomer line, for now. On most surf fishing 20lb with a 40 or 50lb shock leader will serve you well. 

Once you are confortable with this line & you are not backlashing, then and only then switch to a braid or a fused braid. 

If what I have said is confusing, stick with mono or co-polomer, until you know what is being discussed. Sorry to be blunt, you are getting confused.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Berkley Trilene Big game.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I prefer Berkley XT 17,but since Berley stuck it to us you can't buy it in big spools,So I use Suffix Tri 17 solar or the yellow,the yellow 17 can be hard to find.17 pound is plenty enough,I know a few guys who use 15 pound on abu 6500's for Drum fishing,and it handles fifty pound fish no problem,so you can kick a sissy stripers butt easily.

You just need to change it when you feel a tick in it,but you should be changing it every other day any who,I change my 17 almost every day,a big fish isn't worth four dollars of line.

oh yeah
Power pro is good stuff,expensive and a NoNo when fishing where I fish.In a crowd it is almost impossible untangle,and it will destroy Mono when it crosses it,People who fish Cape Point on Hatteras Hate it because of the previous two reasons,it will also slice you real good.
If you fish open beaches go for it,(just please don't show up on Cape Point with it)it will improve your distance,but it is kind of a pain if you are a spike fisherman cause it doesn't stretch at all.


----------

